# Airport surge bait at MSN



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

This very likely has been going on for a while, but I've been back to driving people again for only a couple of weeks.

See the $7.75 surge Pac Man power pellets? All three are in places that are impossible to reach without crossing some sort of high security fence. Instead I get the $2.50 crumbs. It didn't used to be this way and I have to believe it is intentional on Uber's part.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> This very likely has been going on for a while, but I've been back to driving people again for only a couple of weeks.
> 
> See the $7.75 surge Pac Man power pellets? All three are in places that are impossible to reach without crossing some sort of high security fence. Instead I get the $2.50 crumbs. It didn't used to be this way and I have to believe it is intentional on Uber's part.
> 
> View attachment 635860


I'm not going to like this but they are getting better with the unable to reach surge areas


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

It happens at airports like that because people turn on their phones and start searching for an Uber as their plane lands and taxis. PIT gets a surge bubble from this in an empty parking lot that all the planes fly over moments before landing.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> It happens at airports like that because people turn on their phones and start searching for an Uber as their plane lands and taxis. PIT gets a surge bubble from this in an empty parking lot that all the planes fly over moments before landing.


But it didn't used to be this way! I used to be able to get exactly the amount advertised, on the Pac Man power pellet placed right on the cell phone lot (staging area). Also the surge likes to appear WELL before the planes come in for a landing...it is clear to me the algo is trying to entice drivers to sit there and be ready to pick people up immediately.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> It happens at airports like that because people turn on their phones and start searching for an Uber as their plane lands and taxis. PIT gets a surge bubble from this in an empty parking lot that all the planes fly over moments before landing.


Perhaps…but companies are taking advantage of the situation.


----------

